# ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة (موضوع للنقاش)



## Critic (20 يونيو 2010)

*ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة !*

مشكلة عويصة فى مجتمعنا الرجعى

*عارفين جت منين مثلا مقولة* : *عايزين نستر على بناتنا* (بشد التاء)

*انه المراة فى الثقافة الشرقية_ اسف فى اللفظ _"عورة" وبالتالى محتاجة ل "الستر" !*
*و انها ناقصة عقل و دين و محتاجة لراجل "يكملها" !*

*و طبعا الكلام ده ظلم وتخلف لكن بشكل او بآخر اترسخ فى عقل الاباء و الامهات _الا نوادر منهم_وتوارثناه فى ثقافتنا من جيل إلى جيل وإلى منتهى الاعوام !*

*و من هنا كانت فكرة ان البنت سنها يكبر من غير ما تكون متجوزة او مخطوبة دى مصيبة بالنسبة للامهات و الاباء اللى متطبعين بالاعراف البدوية*

و تفضل الام تقول للبنت انتى قاعدة من غير جواز !
الناس هتتكلم علينا و عليكى !
هتفضحينا !
و كلام جارح من النوعية دى

و تلاقى الام دايما تميز البنت اللى اتجوزت و يا حبذا لو جابت عيال عن البنت اللى متجوزتش و خاصة لو كانت اللى متجوزتش هى الكبيرة !
و تفضل تقولها امتى بئا تتجوزى و نخلص من كلام الناس كان البنت هى المذنبة و اجرمت فى حق الله و الوطن !

*انا شخصيا اعرف ام كانت مخاصمة بنتها علشان الصغيرة اتجوزت و هى لا !!!*

*و طبعا نفسية بناتنا المساكين الله يكون فى عونهم بتبقى فى الحضيض* 

*و يادوب اول لما يجيلها اى عريس تقبله من الخوف و من الضغوطات النفسية و ضغوطات اهلها انها كبرت و مش هيجيلها حد تانى و لازم تلحقط نفسها !*

و تلاقى العبارة الشهيرة : ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة !

اسف

*ده تخلف فكرى و عقلى و عرفى*
*دى مش نظرة المسيحية للبنت*
*البنت المسيحية ملكة بنت الملك و كاملة و الحياة مش بتقف على حد ويُفترض ان مافيش حاجة تخليها تفقد ثقتها فى نفسها او تجبرها تعيش مع راجل مش قابلاه من اجل اعراف متخلفة*

*مين اللى قال ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة !!!!*
*كثير اوى بيبقى ضل الحيطة احسن بكتير من التسرع الاختيار *
*ايوة ضل الحيطة احسن من راجل متخلف ميفهمش البنت و لا يقدرها و يعيشها حياتها جحيم*

انا طبعا راجل و مش هحس زى ما البنت بتحس و لا بمعانتها بس حبيت القى نظرة سريع و اقول رايى من برا

منتظر ارائكم و مشاركتكم


----------



## ميرنا (20 يونيو 2010)

عندك حق بامانة كتير بيبقى ضل الحيطة افضل بكتير ولازم ندقق فى اختيارنا وحتى لو اختارنا غلط مش عيب نلحق نفسنا ونفك الخطوبة دى مش جوازة والسلام


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

*
*
*بصراحه نادر جدا ادخل موضوع زي ده ومكتبش فيه تعليق طويل *

*بس مهما قلت مش هقول احلى من كلامك انت قلتها *
​


> *مين اللى قال ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة  !!!!*
> *كثير اوى بيبقى ضل الحيطة احسن  بكتير من التسرع الاختيار *
> *ايوة ضل الحيطة احسن من راجل متخلف  ميفهمش البنت و لا يقدرها و يعيشها حياتها جحيم*


*احلى واجمل واكتر كلام منطقي قراتو لليوم *

*ومش هينفع اعلق عليه غير بــــــ  :018a1d~146:*

*اشكرك اخي الغالي على موضوعك واتمنى بجد ان كل بنت تحطو قدامها *

*الزواج هو حياة كامله هتعيشيها مع انسان لو مخترتيش صح تبقي مش بس هتخسري نفسك*

*لا ممكن تخسري حتى ايمانك واولادك لو ربنا رزقك ومن بعد ما هتكوني ملكه عايشه في بيت اهلك*

*هتتحولي لمجرد شئ عايش عند انسان ممكن يدمرك *


*وبجد ضل الحيطه افضل بكتير جدا من ضل راجل متخلف*


*تستاهل بجد احلى تقييم على كلامك الرائع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

*ممممم..
قال بيقولوا ظل راجل ولا ظل حيطة .. ياختي بلا وكسة!! 
غلــــــــــــط طبعا ..
لان هو بكده ظلم الحيطة هههههه
ليه بقى ؟
بذمتك عمرك سمعت عن حيطة تقعد تشخر طول الليل وماتخليكيش تعرفي تنامي! :36_1_50:
ولا حيطة تدخل من باب البيت تجعر: فين الغدا .. وبعدين تطين عيشتك عشان الملح طلع زيادة فيه.! :01A0FF~139:
طيب شفت حيطة تملا لك سقف البيت دخان .. وأرضيتيه سبارس .. :10_9_209[1]:
ولا حيطة تقعد تنكد عليكي عيشتك.. وتقول لك أنت رايحة فين وجاية منين ! :309xe:
ولا حيطة تصحيكي في عززززز الليل علشان (طبخه ) معرفش ايه ...طلع في دماغها ! :017165~155:
طيب دي الحيطة معروف مكانها فين دايما .. انما المحروس يدوخك وراه علشان تعرفى هو سهران في أنهى داهية ..قال ايه عنده شغل! :1015cz:
وبكده أثبتنا علمياااااااااا أن الحيطة هى اللى مظلومة فالموضوع ده 30:
وأدينا طلعنا بنتيجة من موضوعك ياد يا كريتيك 
بس كفاية كده :smil16: هههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

انا جاية اقول يا مواضيعك يا كريتيك
وعودا حميما :d
وليا عودة اما افوق عشان ارد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ممممم..
> قال بيقولوا ظل راجل ولا ظل حيطة .. ياختي بلا وكسة!!
> غلــــــــــــط طبعا ..
> لان هو بكده ظلم الحيطة هههههه
> ...





*شفت موضوع ياعم كريتيك

خليت البنات يتكلموا بعد ما اكان مش بنسمع ليهم حس

وبعدين هما يقدروا يعيشوا من غير راجل

دول بيخافوا من خيالهم والراجل هو اللي بيحميهم​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شفت موضوع ياعم كريتيك
> 
> خليت البنات يتكلموا بعد ما اكان مش بنسمع ليهم حس
> 
> ...



*مش بتسمع لميييين حس ياد 
لييييييه قالولك أننا أتخرسنا ولا ايه :big4:
بس اللى عاجبنى انك جبت اللوم على كريتيك وموضوعه
شفت بقى ميييييييين اللى مش بنسمع له حس 
ههههههه
جميييييييل أفهم من مشاركتك دى يا كوكو 
أن دور الراجل بقى حييييييييييطة ههههههه:smil12:
لان الخيال بيظهر على الحيطة طبعا وهو هيحميها من خيالها 
يافرحتى بيك الحقيقة ياكوكو 30:
مبدع من يوووومك :t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مش بتسمع لميييين حس ياد
> لييييييه قالولك أننا أتخرسنا ولا ايه :big4:
> بس اللى عاجبنى انك جبت اللوم على كريتيك وموضوعه
> شفت بقى ميييييييين اللى مش بنسمع له حس
> ...





*مش بنسمع حس ليكم يا بنات

تقدروا تفتحوا بقكم يابت

مش اتخرستوا بس بتخافوا 

انا بعاتب كريتيك عشان خلاكم تتكلموا مره من نفسكم

شكلك فهمتي العكس يا مرمر تاثير امتحانات بقي :heat:

اقري تاني وافهميه يابت وركزي مره من نفسك :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش بنسمع حس ليكم يا بنات
> 
> تقدروا تفتحوا بقكم يابت
> 
> ...



*لا أنت كده بقى يا كوكو شكلك واقع على ودانك :t30:
هههههههه
وبعدين مش أحنا اللى الأمتحانات تأثر فينا 
بالعكس أكسولوتى هههههههه
لا ياد فهمت صح جداااااااااااا
لانك أنت شايف ان حاجة المرأة للرجل تتلخص فى انه يحميها :hlp:
طيب أفرض أنها مش بتخاف يا حج :smil16:
وبعدين أنت مش بتسمع عن اسمه ايه البوليسى ده 
ما ده برضه للحماية هههههههه
متخلناش نخبط فى الحلل بقى وأنت فهمت قصدى طبعااااا30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *لا أنت كده بقى يا كوكو شكلك واقع على ودانك :t30:
> هههههههه
> وبعدين مش أحنا اللى الأمتحانات تأثر فينا
> بالعكس أكسولوتى هههههههه
> ...




*باين قوي الامتحانات مش ماثره فيكي يابت

باماره أكسولوتى  ( عنجليزي ده يابت )

مفيش بنت مش بتخاف يا حجه

ده انتوا بتخافوا من الفأر حتي 

وبعدين هو البوليسي بتاعك ده مش رجاله برضه ولا بنات

لا خبطي برحتك وانا مش فهمت حاجه اصلي بستعبط اليومين دول ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*احلي ما في الموضوع الجملة دي*

*



كثير اوى بيبقى ضل الحيطة احسن  بكتير من التسرع الاختيار 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فعلا تسرع في الاختيار بيؤدي الي مشاكل كثيرة نحن في غني عنها *
*وعلي فكرة في ناس كده زي ما بتقول الصغيرة اتجوزت والي اخره وفي ناس عكس كده خاااااااالص*
*بس ده مش ذنب الام ولا حتي البنت ده ذنب ظروف المعيشة والي اخره*

*موضوع مهم بجد*
*ميرسي كريتيك*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *باين قوي الامتحانات مش ماثره فيكي يابت
> 
> باماره أكسولوتى  ( عنجليزي ده يابت )
> 
> ...



*اه الانجليزى بتاع اللمبى :t30:
ههههههههه
يسلاااااااام عارف اللى ييجى يكحلها يروح عاميها 30:
يعنى كمان الراجل مش بيحمى من اى حاجة 
كمان الفار ده أشتغل مصيدة اهو :t30:
ههههههه
ياااااااااااااااااااالهوى طب انا وبقول أمتحانات انت ايه أثر فيييك يا كوكو
البوليسى رااااااجل ازاى ههههههه
البوليسى ده مش بنى ادم يا ذكى 
شكل انت هتكون ضحية الموضوع ده من جهة الرجالة 
ههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اه الانجليزى بتاع اللمبى :t30:
> ههههههههه
> يسلاااااااام عارف اللى ييجى يكحلها يروح عاميها 30:
> يعنى كمان الراجل مش بيحمى من اى حاجة
> ...





*قصدك الانجليزي بتاع مرمر

الراجل بيحمي في اي وقت واي مكان

بلاش تفهمي كلامي غلط يابت 

اللي اثر فيه الكلام معاكي يختي بتعدي منك :t30:

امال البوليسي ده ايه قصدك كلب يعني خليه ينفعمك يختي

هي طخه وهموته ووريني هيجميكي ازاي يابت

شكلك مش هتعمري كتير في الموضوع ده علي يدي طبعا :bud:​*


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2010)

> عندك حق بامانة كتير بيبقى ضل الحيطة افضل بكتير ولازم ندقق فى اختيارنا وحتى لو اختارنا غلط مش عيب نلحق نفسنا ونفك الخطوبة دى مش جوازة والسلام



*بالظبط كدة يا ابسوتى*
*يا ليت جميع البنات و الاباء  يفكروا كدة*
*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2010)

> *احلى واجمل واكتر كلام منطقي قراتو لليوم *
> 
> *ومش هينفع اعلق عليه غير بــــــ :018a1d~146:*
> 
> ...


*مرمرك الغالى اسعدنى جدا يا تاسونى بسم الصليب*
*بجد كلام مهم جدا*
*لازم تعنلى مواضيع نصائح للبنات :d:d*


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2010)

*انت يا بت يا مرمر هشششششششششش من هنا احنا حزب الولاد مع بعضنا*
*تصقى انتى بالنسبالك ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة ههههههههه*

*خلاص خلاص يا معلم coco عندى انا المرة دى هى مش هتعمل كدة تانى ههههههه*


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2010)

> انا جاية اقول يا مواضيعك يا كريتيك
> وعودا حميما :d
> وليا عودة اما افوق عشان ارد


​
*يا مرورك الجامد يا سندريييييلا*
*و سلاااااااامتك يا طريحة الفراش ربنا يقومك بالسلامة*
*كلو من اعمالك و جباروتك ربنا يبنتقم لنا شوية ههههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *احلي ما في الموضوع الجملة دي*​
> 
> 
> *موضوع مهم بجد*
> *ميرسي كريتيك*​


*و احلى ما فى الموضوع مرورك الجميل :d:d*

*



فعلا تسرع في الاختيار بيؤدي الي مشاكل كثيرة نحن في غني عنها 
وعلي فكرة في ناس كده زي ما بتقول الصغيرة اتجوزت والي اخره وفي ناس عكس كده خاااااااالص
بس ده مش ذنب الام ولا حتي البنت ده ذنب ظروف المعيشة والي اخره

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هو مش ذنب حد لكن الاهل طبقا للاعراف بتفضل تزن على البنت و تلومها كأن الذنب ذنبها و بتتعبلها نفسيتها !!!!

بالظبط كأنها هم و عايزين يخلصوا منه !!!*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يونيو 2010)

*ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة ​*
مثل فعلا خاطئ أنا عندى البنت تفضل من غير زواج أفضل من زوج يكون نكدى وسيئ

لازم تدقيق وعدم تسرع ​
*موضوعكم جميل وفكرته رائعه الرب يبارككم شكرااا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> ​
> *يا مرورك الجامد يا سندريييييلا*
> *و سلاااااااامتك يا طريحة الفراش ربنا يقومك بالسلامة*
> *كلو من اعمالك و جباروتك ربنا يبنتقم لنا شوية ههههههههه*​




ههههههههههههه الله يسلمك يا كابتن
ودى اخرتها اعمالى وجباروتى
على اساس انى مدورة فيكم الضرب ياواد:smil8:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *و احلى ما فى الموضوع مرورك الجميل :d:d*
> 
> *ميرسي ربنا يخليك
> ما هو مش ذنب حد لكن الاهل طبقا للاعراف بتفضل تزن على البنت و تلومها كأن الذنب ذنبها و بتتعبلها نفسيتها !!!!
> ...


*نو مش كده*
*زي ماقولت في ناس كده وفي ناس كده*
*بص سيدي الفاضل جايز الاهل اللي عايزين يجوزوا بناتهم عشان يفرحو بيهم وعشان كمان شايفين بنت فلان اتجوزت وانتي لسه قاعدة في ارابيزي كده يعني *
*هو مما لا شك فيه كلام الام الدبش ده بيأثر علي نفسية البنت وبتخليها للاسف اي عرور يجي تقبله علطول حتي لو كان وحش بتقبله وده للاسف خطر جداااااااااااااااااااااا*
*ده فئة من الناس*

*اما الفئة التانية*
*بيكونو هاديين الي حد ما بيتأنو اختيار الشخص لبنتهم وهذه الفئة فئة قليلة جدا*
*ده في الاول والاخر جواز تدبيسة يعني:11azy:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *انت يا بت يا مرمر هشششششششششش من هنا احنا حزب الولاد مع بعضنا*
> *تصقى انتى بالنسبالك ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة ههههههههه*
> 
> *خلاص خلاص يا معلم coco عندى انا المرة دى هى مش هتعمل كدة تانى ههههههه*




*قولها ياعم كريتيك


بدل مانرتكب جريمه النهارده​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> مشكلة عويصة فى مجتمعنا الغير حضرى
> 
> للاسف بسبب اختلاطنا بالمجتمع الاسلامى اخدنا من اعرافهم كتير من غير ما نصحح المفاهيم الغلط
> 
> ...


 


:download:


موضوع جميل كيريتك وانت تناولتة 
من 
نواحى مختلفة 


احلى تقييم لكيريتيك الغالى 


لو سمح المنتدى


----------



## Critic (21 يونيو 2010)

*



ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة ​

مثل فعلا خاطئ أنا عندى البنت تفضل من غير زواج أفضل من زوج يكون نكدى وسيئ

لازم تدقيق وعدم تسرع ​

موضوعكم جميل وفكرته رائعه الرب يبارككم شكرااا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​
**شكرا استاذ النهيسى على مرورك الرائع و المحترم*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Critic (21 يونيو 2010)

*



نو مش كده
زي ماقولت في ناس كده وفي ناس كده
بص سيدي الفاضل جايز الاهل اللي عايزين يجوزوا بناتهم عشان يفرحو بيهم وعشان كمان شايفين بنت فلان اتجوزت وانتي لسه قاعدة في ارابيزي كده يعني 
هو مما لا شك فيه كلام الام الدبش ده بيأثر علي نفسية البنت وبتخليها للاسف اي عرور يجي تقبله علطول حتي لو كان وحش بتقبله وده للاسف خطر جداااااااااااااااااااااا
ده فئة من الناس

اما الفئة التانية
بيكونو هاديين الي حد ما بيتأنو اختيار الشخص لبنتهم وهذه الفئة فئة قليلة جدا
ده في الاول والاخر جواز تدبيسة يعني:11azy:

أنقر للتوسيع...

لااااااااا الفئة دى نادرة اوى
و بعدين انتى بتدافعى عنهم ليه
شكلهم عندك من الناس الحلوييييييييين
طب دارى على شمعتك دارى البنات هتيجى تحسدك دلوقت هههههه



 *​


----------



## Critic (21 يونيو 2010)

> موضوع جميل كيريتك وانت تناولتة
> من
> نواحى مختلفة
> 
> ...


*ميرسى يا تاسونى اسميشال على التقييم و على المرور الجميل*


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2010)

أجمل ما في الموضوع انه كاتبه رجل وهذا دليل على وعي شبابنا
الرب يبارك حياتك اخونا الحبيب *كريتيك*

نعم وللأسف المسيحيون في الدول العربية والإسلامية بدلا من أن يكونوا نورا للعالم تركوا الفرصة لظلام هذا العالم بالتسرب الى حياتهم.

المثل الذي يقول ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطة فيه إهانة كبيرة لل "حيطة"

لأن الحائط الجامد يظللك من حرارة الشمس وتستطيع ان تسند ظهرك عليه وقت التعب.

أما الرجل المهزوز فهو مثل الحائط المائل الذي لا يظلل ولا يمكن الإستناد عليه. 


بَطُلَ المثل وبَطُلَ معه فكر أصحابه.


----------



## Critic (21 يونيو 2010)

> نعم وللأسف المسيحيون في الدول العربية والإسلامية بدلا من أن يكونوا نورا للعالم تركوا الفرصة لظلام هذا العالم بالتسرب الى حياتهم.
> 
> *المثل الذي يقول ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطة فيه إهانة كبيرة لل "حيطة"*
> 
> ...


*كلام قمة فى الروعة يا امى الغالية امة*

*هههههههههههههههههه اهانة للحيطة*
*جملة جامدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا و مداخلة تستحق التقييم*

*مرورك الغالى و رأيك الواعى فرحنى جدا يا امى*
*يا ليت جميع الامهات و الاباء بهذا التفكير لكان انصلح حالنا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *
> لااااااااا الفئة دى نادرة اوى
> و بعدين انتى بتدافعى عنهم ليه
> شكلهم عندك من الناس الحلوييييييييين
> ...


*هههههههه*
*يعني الي حد ما كويسيين*
*عشان مش عايزين اي جوازة والسلام*
*نشكر ربنا عندي متفاهمين والحمد الله:smil16:*​


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *كلام قمة فى الروعة يا امى الغالية امة*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههه اهانة للحيطة*
> *جملة جامدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا و مداخلة تستحق التقييم*
> ...


 

أعتز بشبابنا الذين يرتقون الى هذا المستوى من الترفع عن العادات الجاهلية.

شكر لك *كريتيك *على تقييمك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يونيو 2010)

*ايووووون للاسف فى بعض العائلات دى نظرتها وتقيمها للبنت وتأخرها فى الزواج
واحياناً ده بيكون سبب ضغطهم على البنت لقبول اى عريس والسلام منعا للقيل والقال ونظرات الشماته والحسره والتخبيط بالكلام للام والبنت فى اى مناسبه بدون مناسبه
وللاسف طبعا البنت هى اللى بتدفع التمن وبيكون غالى اوووى لما تلاقى نفسها اتجوزت ارضاءً للغير وتلاقى نفسها بتعيش حياه تعيسه بدون ذنب
بالتأكيد البنت تفضل بدون زواج افضل كتييييير من زواج فاشل وحياه متدمره ممكن كمان تشارك اطفال فى الحياه التعيسه دى 
وبالمناسبه بقى انا ليا صديقه من ايام الثانوى وفى نفس عمرى تقريبا 
يعنى عندها  15 سنه كده هههههه
 وكانت لحد السنه اللى فاتت متجوزتش
وتقريبا كانت الوحيده من المجموعه اللى كانت من غير جواز  
منكرش ان حالتها النفسيه كانت سيئه وكتير كانت بتقرب من اخد قرار بقبول اى شخص حتى لو مش مناسب
لمجرد انها تلحق القطر اللى بيقولوا عليه ده ههههه
لكن كانت دايما نصيحتنا ليها بالصبر والتأنى وانتظار اختيار ربنا ليها 
وبالصدفه فى يوم وهى فى الخدمه شافها شاب واخته واعجب بيها جدااا وكلموا خادمه وسألوا عنها وحصلت مقابله فى الكنيسه وحصل تقارب وقبول والنهارده هى متزوجه من شاب رائع فى مركز مميز جداااا فى شركه من اكبر الشركات فى  اسبانيا وبتعيش حياه سعيده ربنا يديمها يا رب عليها 
موووضوع جميل بجد كيريتك *


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2010)

*



ايووووون للاسف فى بعض العائلات دى نظرتها وتقيمها للبنت وتأخرها فى الزواج
واحياناً ده بيكون سبب ضغطهم على البنت لقبول اى عريس والسلام منعا للقيل والقال ونظرات الشماته والحسره والتخبيط بالكلام للام والبنت فى اى مناسبه بدون مناسبه
وللاسف طبعا البنت هى اللى بتدفع التمن وبيكون غالى اوووى لما تلاقى نفسها اتجوزت ارضاءً للغير وتلاقى نفسها بتعيش حياه تعيسه بدون ذنب
بالتأكيد البنت تفضل بدون زواج افضل كتييييير من زواج فاشل وحياه متدمره ممكن كمان تشارك اطفال فى الحياه التعيسه دى 
وبالمناسبه بقى انا ليا صديقه من ايام الثانوى وفى نفس عمرى تقريبا 
يعنى عندها 15 سنه كده هههههه
وكانت لحد السنه اللى فاتت متجوزتش
وتقريبا كانت الوحيده من المجموعه اللى كانت من غير جواز 
منكرش ان حالتها النفسيه كانت سيئه وكتير كانت بتقرب من اخد قرار بقبول اى شخص حتى لو مش مناسب
لمجرد انها تلحق القطر اللى بيقولوا عليه ده ههههه
لكن كانت دايما نصيحتنا ليها بالصبر والتأنى وانتظار اختيار ربنا ليها 
وبالصدفه فى يوم وهى فى الخدمه شافها شاب واخته واعجب بيها جدااا وكلموا خادمه وسألوا عنها وحصلت مقابله فى الكنيسه وحصل تقارب وقبول والنهارده هى متزوجه من شاب رائع فى مركز مميز جداااا فى شركه من اكبر الشركات فى اسبانيا وبتعيش حياه سعيده ربنا يديمها يا رب عليها 
موووضوع جميل بجد كيريتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*بالظبط و للاسف البنات ثقتها فى نفسها بتقل و بيعتبروا ده شماتة و يا شماتة الناس فيا و الخ الخ*
*المفروض بجد الاعراف الغلط دى تتغير بئا احنا كدا بنضيع و بنضيع بناتنا و بنضيع فكرتنا المسيحية و نظرتنا المسيحية للبنت و ارتباطها*
*ميرسى على مرورك القيم يا تاسونى دونا*
*نورتيييييييييييييييييييينى*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

عدنا للرد و المناقشة



> و طبعا الكلام ده تخلف من غير ما نتناقش فيه اصلا لا يستحق النقاش لكن بشكل او باخر اترسخ فى عقل الاباء و الامهات الا نوادر منهم !
> 
> و من هنا كانت فكرة ان البنت سنها يكبر من غير ما تكون متجوزة او مخطوبة دى مصيبة بالنسبة للامهات و الاباء اللى متطبعين بالاعراف الاسلامية الغلط جدا طبعا
> 
> ...




بص يابنى متهيئلى الكلام دة بقا قديم قوى
مبقاش فيه غير قلة قليلة جداا اللى لسة بتردد الكلام دة




> و يادوب اول لما يجيلها اى عريس تقبله من الخوف و من الضغوطات النفسية و ضغوطات اهلها انها كبرت و مش هيجيلها حد تانى و لازم تلحقط نفسها !
> 
> و تلاقى العبارة الشهيرة : ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة !



دة اكبر غلط لان بكدة البنت بتدمر حياتها المستقبللية كلها
لو كانت شايفة انه واح دوخلاص هتجوزه واعيش معاه واهو يسترنى 
على راى كلام الام او الاب
بس احيانا بشوف العكس
اشوف الاهالى متفتحين جداا مع اولادهم ومش عايزين اى عريس وخلاص
وتلاقى البنت هى اللى ملهوفة وتقعد تقولك كبرت اصحابى اتجوزوا وخلفوا وانا لا
والكلام اللى مش جايب همه دة




> > مين اللى قال ضل راجل و لا ضل حيطة !!!!
> > كثير اوى بيبقى ضل الحيطة احسن بكتير من التسرع الاختيار
> > ايوة ضل الحيطة احسن من راجل متخلف ميفهمش البنت و لا يقدرها و يعيشها حياتها جحيم



بصراحة بأيدك جدااا فى الجزئية دى
هيفدنى بأية راجل مطلع عينى ومبهدلنى 
ولا راجل مش قد مسئولية ولا راجل مش عارف يعنى اية زوجة واسرة

ويافرحتى لو جبت اطفال فى ظل اسرة زى دى يبقى دمرت اطفال مالهاش ذنب
دمرت حياتى ودمرت اطفال جاية للدنيا جديد وممكن اكون خلقت جيل مش صالح للحياة اصلا
وكل دة بسبب (ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطة )

موضوع مهم يا كريتيك
خصوصا ان لسة فيه ناس ماشية على الحال دة بس مش كلهم برضو
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا واد 
​


----------



## Critic (25 يونيو 2010)

> بص يابنى متهيئلى الكلام دة بقا قديم قوى
> مبقاش فيه غير قلة قليلة جداا اللى لسة بتردد الكلام دة


*ده انتى اللى شكلك جدييييييييدة*
*الكلام ده كتير جدا و حتى مع الاباء المتعلين لان دى ثقافة ملهاش علاقة بالمستوى التعليمى !*



> دة اكبر غلط لان بكدة البنت بتدمر حياتها المستقبللية كلها
> لو كانت شايفة انه واح دوخلاص هتجوزه واعيش معاه واهو يسترنى
> على راى كلام الام او الاب
> بس احيانا بشوف العكس
> ...


*ما هو ده عيب من البنت بردو*
*هنرجع تانى للاعراف المتخلفة*
*ما هو للاسف الاعراف اثرت قى كلو سواء الاهل او البنات !*




> بصراحة بأيدك جدااا فى الجزئية دى
> هيفدنى بأية راجل مطلع عينى ومبهدلنى
> ولا راجل مش قد مسئولية ولا راجل مش عارف يعنى اية زوجة واسرة


*لا لا واضح انك شايلة منهم خااااااالص ههههههههه*



> ويافرحتى لو جبت اطفال فى ظل اسرة زى دى يبقى دمرت اطفال مالهاش ذنب
> دمرت حياتى ودمرت اطفال جاية للدنيا جديد وممكن اكون خلقت جيل مش صالح للحياة اصلا
> وكل دة بسبب (ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطة )


*يا فرحتك يا زعيمة هههههههههههههههه*
*هدى نفسك يا زعيمة مش كدة ماتخديهاش على اعصابك الدنيا لسا بخير*

*روحى ذاكرى يا بت انتى لسة مخلصتيش هههههههههه*


----------

